# Citizenship Application - Waiting for Test?



## nathanthetree (Jun 19, 2021)

Hi - any expats in Australia who've applied for citizenship? 

I applied 6 months ago and still waiting on an invite for a citizenship test. I haven't any emails or calls from immigration whatsoever - getting a little impatient but heard others waiting longer... 
Wondering if others are having similar experiences? 
Anyone in Melbourne as well? I assume the delay may be due to our continuous lockdowns!?
Nationality: UK 
Date of application: Jan 2021
Immi account status: "Received"
Australian citizenship by conferral 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nathanthetree said:


> Hi - any expats in Australia who've applied for citizenship?
> 
> I applied 6 months ago and still waiting on an invite for a citizenship test. I haven't any emails or calls from immigration whatsoever - getting a little impatient but heard others waiting longer...
> Wondering if others are having similar experiences?
> ...


Vic is having a delay of 10-12 months for test invites
You still have a long wait ahead of you
Cheers


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

nathanthetree said:


> Hi - any expats in Australia who've applied for citizenship?
> 
> I applied 6 months ago and still waiting on an invite for a citizenship test. I haven't any emails or calls from immigration whatsoever - getting a little impatient but heard others waiting longer...
> Wondering if others are having similar experiences?
> ...


I applied in March 2021, I am hopeful for test invite by November or December


----------



## Mynk (Aug 8, 2021)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> I applied in March 2021, I am hopeful for test invite by November or December


Well I applied in Oct 2020 and still havent heard anything. I think because of COVID lockdowns; waiting queue for testing is more than a year now. Sadly.


----------



## MelbourneResident (Nov 5, 2021)

I applied in last week of OCT 2020 from Melbourne, still not heard from Dept of Human Affairs
Anyone from Melbourne received your invite for citizenship test?.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MelbourneNative said:


> I applied in last week of OCT 2020 from Melbourne, still not heard from Dept of Human Affairs
> Anyone from Melbourne received your invite for citizenship test?.


I don’t think anybody’s been invited in both Sydney and Melbourne for the past several months since the latest outbreak 
I am also waiting since last November 
Cheers


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

NB said:


> I don’t think anybody’s been invited in both Sydney and Melbourne for the past several months since the latest outbreak
> I am also waiting since last November
> Cheers


Hi NB,
Just thought of getting your opinion regarding citizenship application. I am currently eligible to apply for citizenship, while my wife will be eligible in Jan 22, is there any benefit of me applying earlier or should i wait till my wife becomes eligible in 2 months.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Karthik. said:


> Hi NB,
> Just thought of getting your opinion regarding citizenship application. I am currently eligible to apply for citizenship, while my wife will be eligible in Jan 22, is there any benefit of me applying earlier or should i wait till my wife becomes eligible in 2 months.


Both applications will be judged on their own merits, so applying together has no advantage 
In fact if you are approved earlier, she can piggyback on you for faster ceremony
Cheers


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

NB said:


> Both applications will be judged on their own merits, so applying together has no advantage
> In fact if you are approved earlier, she can piggyback on you for faster ceremony
> Cheers


Thank you 🙏


----------



## MelbourneResident (Nov 5, 2021)

NB said:


> I don’t think anybody’s been invited in both Sydney and Melbourne for the past several months since the latest outbreak
> I am also waiting since last November
> Cheers


Thanks for your reply🙏🏻


----------



## nathanthetree (Jun 19, 2021)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> I applied in March 2021, I am hopeful for test invite by November or December


Fingers crossed that test dates will come flooding back now lockdown is over! Hopeful you get a response soon, cheers


----------



## nathanthetree (Jun 19, 2021)

NB said:


> I don’t think anybody’s been invited in both Sydney and Melbourne for the past several months since the latest outbreak
> I am also waiting since last November
> Cheers


Thanks for your response, sorry you've been waiting so long, fingers crossed you receive an invite soon. Cheers.


----------



## IshR (Nov 21, 2021)

Mynk said:


> Well I applied in Oct 2020 and still havent heard anything. I think because of COVID lockdowns; waiting queue for testing is more than a year now. Sadly.


Hey did you hear anything back?because I also applied in oct 2020.Many people after applying in 2021 got their test invites too in few months.But for me, no test invite yet.Thanks


----------



## bajis (Jan 15, 2019)

IshR said:


> Hey did you hear anything back?because I also applied in oct 2020.Many people after applying in 2021 got their test invites too in few months.But for me, no test invite yet.Thanks


If you checkout this unofficial tracker (https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/citizenship-processing-tracker) you will see that some from QLD and SA have reported "Approvals" in a couple of months. Whilst NSW and VIC have been waiting for almost a year.


----------



## Mynk (Aug 8, 2021)

IshR said:


> Hey did you hear anything back?because I also applied in oct 2020.Many people after applying in 2021 got their test invites too in few months.But for me, no test invite yet.Thanks


Nothing. I called the immigration line- they read from the script there.


----------



## Mynk (Aug 8, 2021)

bajis said:


> If you checkout this unofficial tracker (https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/citizenship-processing-tracker) you will see that some from QLD and SA have reported "Approvals" in a couple of months. Whilst NSW and VIC have been waiting for almost a year.


Good info- So Looks like someone who applied on September 2020 in Victoria got his appointment.


----------



## IshR (Nov 21, 2021)

Mynk said:


> Good info- So Looks like someone who applied on September 2020 in Victoria got his appointment.


Great info, i have 2 points-
1 I went through tracker link you shared, but donno why I cant find my citizenship status here my application still in received and i had selected Acknowledgement received and other applicable filters.
Also @bajis if I am travelling out of India should I inform immi and is it ok to travel?


----------



## IshR (Nov 21, 2021)

IshR said:


> Great info, i have 2 points-
> 1 I went through tracker link you shared, but donno why I cant find my citizenship status here my application still in received and i had selected Acknowledgement received and other applicable filters.
> Also @bajis if I am travelling out of India should I inform immi and is it ok to travel?


Also if enter only my user name and filter it does show anything shows 0 rows 🙁


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

IshR said:


> Great info, i have 2 points-
> 1 I went through tracker link you shared, but donno why I cant find my citizenship status here my application still in received and i had selected Acknowledgement received and other applicable filters.
> Also @bajis if I am travelling out of India should I inform immi and is it ok to travel?


This website has nothing to do with dha
It gets its information from the applicants if they choose to upload it in their database
So if you have not shared your information, it will not show up
The data has no authenticity and can give misleading information 
Cheers


----------



## IshR (Nov 21, 2021)

Ok


NB said:


> This website has nothing to do with dha
> It gets its information from the applicants if they choose to upload it in their database
> So if you have not shared your information, it will not show up
> The data has no authenticity and can give misleading information
> Cheers


thank u sooo much @NB I appreciate your response.


----------



## singhk.2013 (Sep 4, 2013)

MelbourneNative said:


> I applied in last week of OCT 2020 from Melbourne, still not heard from Dept of Human Affairs
> Anyone from Melbourne received your invite for citizenship test?.


Hi @MelbourneNative : Any update on your application? Have you got a test invite yet?


----------



## MelbourneResident (Nov 5, 2021)

singhk.2013 said:


> Hi @MelbourneNative : Any update on your application? Have you got a test invite yet?



*Hi singhk.2013,*

Not yet , Application status still shows Received.


----------



## Mira_Med (11 mo ago)

Hello, just want to share my citizenship journey:

Arrival in Oz - Jan. 17, 2018
Date of lodgement of citizenship application - Jan. 24, 2022
Citizenship appointment letter received - Feb. 10, 2022
Scheduled exam date - Feb. 17, 2022
Actual exam date - Feb. 11, 2022. I saw there was a slot available so I rescheduled from Feb 17 to Feb 11. Passed the test (100%), and received approval letter same day, less than an hour after I passed.

Just waiting now for citizenship ceremony. I based in Cairns Qld.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mira_Med said:


> Hello, just want to share my citizenship journey:
> 
> Arrival in Oz - Jan. 17, 2018
> Date of lodgement of citizenship application - Jan. 24, 2022
> ...


Congratulations
It must be a record that you were approved within 18 days of application
VIC applicants take 18 months if not longer for the same
Cheers


----------



## Mira_Med (11 mo ago)

NB said:


> Congratulations
> It must be a record that you were approved within 18 days of application
> VIC applicants take 18 months if not longer for the same
> Cheers


Thank you. It's probably because there aren't that many applications up here in FNQ.


----------



## mansawant (Oct 23, 2011)

Mira_Med said:


> Hello, just want to share my citizenship journey:
> 
> Arrival in Oz - Jan. 17, 2018
> Date of lodgement of citizenship application - Jan. 24, 2022
> ...


Hello,
Do you live in Cairns or nearby? My nephew lives in Atherton which is an hours drive from Cairns and he is eligible to submit citizenship application in May 22 so hoping his interview and test will be in Cairns.

Thanks...


----------



## Mira_Med (11 mo ago)

Hello, yes I live in Cairns. I believe his interview will be in Cairns, it's at the airport,opposite T1 terminal so he doesn't have to drive all the way to the city. Goodluck to him! If I can be of any help please feel free to message me. 😊


----------



## mansawant (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks. He is going to submit his citizendhsip application on 22nd May 2022. I will message you if he needs any help.


----------



## adamhawa (Dec 3, 2021)

Hi everyone 
Application applied: 1st of January 2022
Test invitation: still waiting.
Can anyone estimate how long does it take roughly in Brisbane QLD?


----------



## EricTang (Nov 8, 2021)

adamhawa said:


> Hi everyone
> Application applied: 1st of January 2022
> Test invitation: still waiting.
> Can anyone estimate how long does it take roughly in Brisbane QLD?


I estimate you'll recieve the invite for test by next week. 
kindly update once you got the email.


----------



## mansawant (Oct 23, 2011)

mansawant said:


> Hello,
> Do you live in Cairns or nearby? My nephew lives in Atherton which is an hours drive from Cairns and he is eligible to submit citizenship application in May 22 so hoping his interview and test will be in Cairns.
> 
> Thanks...





Mira_Med said:


> Hello, just want to share my citizenship journey:
> 
> Arrival in Oz - Jan. 17, 2018
> Date of lodgement of citizenship application - Jan. 24, 2022
> ...


Hello,

Hoping you have attended your citizenship ceremony by now? I told you earlier about my nephew who lives in Artherton is going to submit his citizenship application on 22nd May 2022. I am hoping he will receive his interview/test invitaion by June 2022.

Thanks....

Mansawant


----------

